# What tractor is this?



## Bobtf2 (Mar 31, 2011)

I bought this recently and got it running. The guy I bought from says John Deere, I think it may be a Garden All due to one old sales brochure I saw on e-bay. The engine is a Wisconsin AB manufactured in 1947 or 1948 and I believe is original to this tractor. The tractor has a sickle mower attached that works also. All help appreciated.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Bobtf2, welcome to TF. I have heard of your town.
I dont know much about the two wheel tractor. I remember my Dad had one when I was a kid. it had a sickle bar , also a cart behind it with a seat. I road it everywhere, lol, While Dad was at work.
Someone will be along with some info for you.


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks like a David Bradly


----------



## Bobtf2 (Mar 31, 2011)

There is a David Bradley in the background of the last pic. I have been around those tractors all my life. Bradley did not have spoke wheels nor did they ever use a gear reduction like the one on "old green". Bradley started manufacturing around 1945 or 1946 and all models pretty much looked the same except for some had hoods and others did not.


----------



## Bobtf2 (Mar 31, 2011)

I see you have indeed heard of my town. Good to see someone local on here.


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

How about a Gravely??? 


Panelman55


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

This the only one I can find that the wheel might be the same.


----------



## Bobtf2 (Mar 31, 2011)

That is very similar, the handle bars and levers match mine and the wheels are similar. The engine mount is also the same. I believe mine is a Garden All. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Bobtf2 (Mar 31, 2011)

I found this ad online for Garden All and it looks like mine from the front.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!.. Whatever it is its cool looks like a rugged old machine!


----------

